# QM2 becomes largest ship to sail under Golden Gate Bridge



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

Queen Mary 2 has sailed under San Fransisco's Golden Gate Bridge to become the largest vessel to do so. 
There is a link below to a BBC News report, although the facts are certainly muddled up, with the two presenters reading info from two different sources!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/...1109.stm&news=1&bbram=1&bbwm=1&nbram=1&nbwm=1


----------



## Dolly (Jan 31, 2007)

The TV pictures looked pretty spectacular to me, but I have to admit that my ignorance of such matters means that I cannot fully appreciate the skill involved. As you say the TV presenters gave 2 different margins for error. 

Anyone know the truth? Exactly how difficult would it have been?


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*QM2 under Golden Gate bridge*

Not difficult in the slightest. Had the height clearance figures not stacked up the ship would not have been sent there. I don't know the figures, but having stood on the bridge a few times, I would imagine there was room to spare. You know what TV news editors are like- usually don't know their their elbows from whatever!


----------



## Bill Lambert (Jan 7, 2006)

Agree with you Dequesa. The air-draft was no problem for the ship, 70 ft I believe.
It was a grand sight to see.


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

QM2 cleared under bridge by 24ft at 1550hrs on an ebb tide and waited in Bay off Treasure Island before entering berh at Pier 27 at 2000hrs (slack water) and
all tied up about 2030hrs... sailing in 30mins at 2000hrs Monday. Did not order or use tugs but a tug did standby. Old Man said it was the best welcome he 
ever experienced... must admit it was a rather spectacular turnout. Snowy


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*QM2 under Golden Gate bridge*

Many thanks for that Snowy, must have looked superb in that bay. Just read your profile - some career and still going strong - good luck!


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi duquesa... our little tub went outside the Bay to meet her and steamed
alongside for about half a mile at 7 kts each (pre-planned) and we stopped 
just short of the GG Bridge to allow her to enter alone for Cunard Photo Op,
she entered Bay at about 10 kts and we followed in. Some "Jeremiah O'Brien"
crew members who are members on this site took pictures so I have hopes
there will be some postings shortly. Snowy


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*QM2 under Golden Gate bridge*

Snowy, look forward to them. The J O'B may be an "old tub" but you guys are doing a good job there.


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

Just received permission from two fellows to post their photos of "QM2" and
you will find them in Passenger Liners Gallery. Regards, Snowy


----------

